# ?Food Police? Call For Ban on Soda Coloring



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

‘Food Police’ Call For Ban on Soda Coloring Tom Venuto The Washington DC-based Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) said in a press release this week that the caramel color used in dark soft drinks contains cancer-causing ingredients. They claim it should be banned by the FDA. The story gained widespread media attention [...]

*Read More...*


----------

